# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Venomous Animals >  some of my venomous

## jparker1167

i though i would post some pics of some of my hots  so here are a few of my favorite ones.

puff adders






gaboon vipers









suphan cobra




moroccan cobra




sri lankan cobra

----------


## Beardedragon

Im in love! :Surprised: 

That Gaboon is breath taking :Good Job:

----------


## blackcrystal22

I love the cobras. The black Moroccan is beautiful!

----------


## XRFC07

> I love the cobras. The black Moroccan is beautiful!


oh yeah, tht Moroccan is one hot hot, haha

----------


## jparker1167

lol thanks everyone, im into the venomous a lot but am starting to get into the bp morphs again, i have pastels, pinstripe, het caramels, het axanthic, and normals,  maybe getting a bumble bee male soon too. my friend paul wyble and chad umbaugh are getting me into them again.

----------


## ncbloods

That first gabby is a looker.

----------


## Patrick Long

makes me wanna do somethin!

----------


## Colin Vestrand

nice specimens!  i love that moroccan... i've always had a thing for black snakes.

----------


## BallzOfSteel

love the cobras, that gabby is beautiful also.

----------


## LAWReptiles

The black cobra is beautiful and has a wicked irridescense

----------


## Drew87

WOW very nice group you have there.  :Good Job:

----------


## betoiguanas

Beautiful !
Kick ass suphan cobra !

----------


## Evans

That sri lankan cobra is a proper stunner!  :Surprised: 

I actually found a puff adder about two weeks ago down a dirt track, phoned the the RSPCA (Animal Vet/rescue service) straight away. They came, took the Puff Adder, said thanks and off they went.
No idea how it got to be there in the first place.

----------


## blackcrystal22

> That sri lankan cobra is a proper stunner! 
> 
> I actually found a puff adder about two weeks ago down a dirt track, phoned the the RSPCA (Animal Vet/rescue service) straight away. They came, took the Puff Adder, said thanks and off they went.
> No idea how it got to be there in the first place.


By the wild or in a non-natural area?

----------


## Evans

> By the wild or in a non-natural area?


Non-natural are, the dirt track was behind a big housing estate.

----------


## hoax

I know almost nothing of venomous snakes but I have a question...

Does that rat look skinny and all funky???? I know with BPs you want healthy looking dry feeders. Is it different with hot snakes?

----------


## RichardA

> I know almost nothing of venomous snakes but I have a question...
> 
> Does that rat look skinny and all funky???? I know with BPs you want healthy looking dry feeders. Is it different with hot snakes?


Frozens tend to get all funky shaped like that.....and dry or wet really is more of a preference. If on newsprint it makes little difference.


Great looking hots there man!

----------


## mooingtricycle

Very nice pinks on that first gabby, where did you get that one? Saw one very very similar to that, colorwise at the Hamburg Reptile show  :Smile:

----------


## juddb

Jpizzle!!!  Love those Cobras buddy.

----------


## zackw419

Gaboons are by far my favorite venomous snake

----------

_dc4teg_ (06-04-2009)

----------


## jparker1167

thanks everyone, hoax it really doesnt matter if they are dry or wet i have feed wet rodents to bps too and my male is 14 years old, i normally dry them off first.  mooing i believe i got that one at hamburg cant remember the vendor tho.  i have another gabby that is very nice and a few puff adders with nice yellow ill post some pics later on.   thanks for all the nice comments everyone

----------


## FlowRock

Cool snakes, I really adore the gaboons, by far my most favorite snake, but the the legal circumstances in my country make it it almost impossible for me to own one, same as a handgun, and I am sorry for both a lot... :Sad:

----------


## demonicchild

Wow. They are stunning!

How do you handle them? Just hooks?

----------


## Melicious

That gaboon is to die for.  -Swoons.-  Absolutely gorgeous.  Pretty.  Pretty.

----------


## jparker1167

flowrock i have talked to people in germany that kept venomous snakes,

demonicchild depending on the snake i either just hook or hook and tail them

----------


## Neal

Yes, the Cobras are BEAUTIFUL. I want to get some but I don't feel like going through the whole process of getting my permit plus I would probably get bit, so its best if I just stay away from venomous, but that black morocan is beautiful.

----------


## Anarchy

man i wasnt really into venomous snakes ,but they are pretty cool ... :Salute:

----------


## Chris Rossi

I love Gabbies

----------


## aaramire

OMG Joe, I cannot tell you how much I love your puffs and gabbys....ahhh. Hotness!

----------


## jparker1167

thanks alli

----------


## West Coast Jungle

The first gabby is awesome. That black snake is pretty hot as well. Definately some crazy stuff there :Good Job:

----------


## Neal

I would definately take the cobras over anything, those snakes are beautiful and smart. The main reason I want a cobra, is because I useto have a beautiful 1997 Mustang Cobra that was all black. lol(don't ask)

----------


## avd88

Just out of curiosity, how do you get a cobra, and how much do they go for $$$??

----------


## amaurer2

I love the colors on the gaboon viper.  Awesome.

----------


## unrezt

WOW, that first gaboon viper is a show stopper!
 :Rock on:

----------


## TheMolenater2

Those are some good lookin animals, but the Gaboon is my favorite.

----------


## jparker1167

thanks everyone, 

avd88 the price depends on the cobra, if i remember right the moroccan was $300  but you can get other cobras for lots of different prices  baby normal monocles are like $80.  but if you dont have the experience to keep a venomous snake that $80 could turn in to a very large hospital bill if you end up taking a bite. a friend of mine was bit by a baby monocle and it cost him $18,000

----------


## unrezt

> thanks everyone, 
> 
> avd88 the price depends on the cobra, if i remember right the moroccan was $300  but you can get other cobras for lots of different prices  baby normal monocles are like $80.  but if you dont have the experience to keep a venomous snake that $80 could turn in to a very large hospital bill if you end up taking a bite. a friend of mine was bit by a baby monocle and it cost him $18,000


Jeez $18,000?

I will just admire your collection instead of wanting my own.  :Good Job:

----------


## jparker1167

yea 18k for the cobra bite but i have talked to a guy before that got hit by a rhino viper that cost around $286,000

----------


## dc4teg

i very much dislike venomous but the gaboons are to die for litterly cuz if i got bit im not goin to the hospital especailly if it costs 286,000 and i think i have very little chance of living after a gaboon anyways....... :Razz:

----------


## Qetu

wow the cobras and vipers are very pretty. ive never looked into venemous but your brave lol

----------


## cjt23

you might want to include the philippine cobra in your collection 
and the Samarensis i have few stocks of Samarensis

----------


## pink_zombie

[


moroccan cobra




what kind of encloser do you have for this? just looks cool. got any pictures?

----------


## singingtothewheat

The gaboons are awesome.  I gotta tell ya, you make me nervous the way you have that cobra out and your in a corner with no place to go.

----------


## Neal

I love the Morocco Cobra, I love the all black cobras. I plan on getting me one soon, as soon as I figure out a few things.

----------


## Hypnotic Exotic

The suphan is probably my favorite cobra although I wouldn't keep them. How nasty is their temprament?

----------


## JeffD

very awesome pics . thanks for posting the venomous pics!! :Cool:

----------

